# gelled diesel



## rj'sbarn (Jul 30, 2008)

I heard that mixing a little kerosene in with a tank of diesel would lower the gel temp of type1 diesel. Anybody else hear anything that could back that up or advise against doing it?


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

That is true. For the most part #1 Diesel is kerosene. I have run kerosene in my Cummins diesel. When the diesel prices sky rocketed a few years back. I would look around for kerosene pumps that had not had the prices turned up and was much cheaper than #2 diesel. It burns a little hotter and does not make quite as much power and a little 2 stroke oil should be mixed in with it to compensate for the lack of lubricity.


----------

